# Butter Knife Snapper



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Cheapest "jigs" ever. 4 for $1 at wally world. Next time the bait stays at home, should make cleaning the boat much easier.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I love seeing those butter knife jigs in action. You have the fisherman that buy into the gimmicks and the ones that stay resourceful. Good on ya! :thumbup:


----------



## timekiller (Mar 3, 2010)

Wait just a dadgum minute!!! You mean to tell me, I don't have to buy the $15 fancy looking ones to catch fish? Do you grind the teeth off of them, and how do you rig these ingenious catchemalls?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

good for shallower water....but not enough weight for the deeper stuff....I had made a lot at one time, but drew a blank with them....so made some molds for 3 different lead ones :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Kevdog540 said:


> Cheapest "jigs" ever. 4 for $1 at wally world. Next time the bait stays at home, should make cleaning the boat much easier.


Nice job! Can you post a pic of how you rig these up? I wouldn't mind trying this out myself! :thumbsup:


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/homemade-knife-jigs-105901/


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine are much more simple than in that link. I'll post a pic tonight when I get home.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Kevdog540 said:


> Mine are much more simple than in that link. I'll post a pic tonight when I get home.


The fancy ones are fun and I've fished them in 130 feet of water, but it takes a while to get them to the bottom. The plain old whole knife is deadly. I've caught redfish, red snapper, AJ, dolphin, wahoo, bonita, and a ton of other species with them.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Trophy do you use circle hooks on all your jigs? What size seems to compliment them well?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I use j-hooks. I threw away the packages so I can't tell you the size, but you want something that an Aj can't straighten out. If I weren't moving, I would do some experimenting with different hooks. I've had a lot of fish come off of the whole knife jig and I'm wondering if a circle hook or a shorted shank j-hook would result in fewer lost fish. I've also read that a circle hooks are better if you have a problem getting snagged on bottom structure.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like those 2 piece style jigs!!! and you guys could use a bigger net ....just saying


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> I like those 2 piece style jigs!!! and you guys could use a bigger net ....just saying


That net is no more. I only wish I had video of the last fish it tried to scoop up. You can read about it here:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f33/first-cobia-6-13-a-121457/


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

good read thanks for the post :thumbsup:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My buddy has used them straight up ever since I found the original post on Humboltd Tuna forum and has caught some wicked Ajs on them but they are light for deeper water. He did find a few at a thrift store in Panama City that had hollow handles filled with sand. He cut the handle tip off and filled with lead and then he can jig them anywhere.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Here is a pic of how i rigged my plain jane knife jig. All I did was drill a hole in the knife add a split ring, swivel, 3in piece of 100lb mono and a circle hook, 5/0 i think. It is a little light but we were only in 100ft of water so it worked fine.


----------

